# JanDeJong Died age 82



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi

It is with great sorrow I write that JanDeJong(9 Dan jujutsu) has died at the age of 82 last saturday.

Every year since '82 he traveled to europe spreading inspiration to everbody. The uniqueness of his style and persnality shone as a bright start showing us what it meant to be a master of both life and Budo.

My warmest feels go to his family, friends and dojo(http://www.jandejong.com.au/).

/Yari


----------



## pesilat (Apr 10, 2003)

Uggh! Another fount of martial knowledge is gone.

While I never had the opportunity to meet him, I've heard a lot of good things about him and know that it's a major loss for the martial arts world.

My condolences to his family, friends, and students.

Mike


----------



## moromoro (Apr 18, 2003)

my condolenses to his family

iam shocked i didnt think he was ready yet

he was  (is) a legend here in australia and iam sure we will see an article in blitz magazine on his great accomplishements.....

hopefully his students will make in proud in the future....

terry


----------



## gravity (Apr 19, 2003)

Is this true? 

My condolescence to Maggie and the De Jong family, as well as his instructors and students. 

I studied Ju Jitsu at Shihan Jan De Jong's school for 2 years. I also refer to him as the best martial artist both on and off the mat. He was truely in a class of his own. The quality I admired most about him was how humble he was, I've had conversations with him and he spoke to me like I was a black Belt, asking how have I been and so on. He made no distinction between how he spoke to a black belt and a white belt (its takes a least 10 years in his system). He made me feel very special when I first started.  

This is very strange hearing this news.......all I can say is he is the consummate martial artist and man with a razor sharp sense of humour. Finally I just want to mention how much I admired his philosophy, "the point is not to win but rather not to lose". 

RIP Shihan Jan De Jong :asian:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm very sorry to hear this news.  My deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 20, 2003)

.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Apr 27, 2003)

I knew De Jong sensei well from my time living in Western Australia. I interviewed him several times for both magazines and one of my books.
The news of his passing has upset me and I've only been able to post this now. To those who knew him they will understand the greatness of the man who always made a point of "Not worrying".
I was lucky enough to visit his home and private dojo many times and enjoy the hospitality of his family.
With the passing of Enoeda sensei and now De Jong sensei, two bright lights of budo have gone from my past.
Gone, but never forgotten.

"Rest in peace sensei, perhaps now you'll have time to finish that book we so often spoke of?
With deepest respect."

Michael.


----------

